# Anybody using Nasser Machines multi profile gutter machine???



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Cuthbert said:


> Not sure if anyone is still here from original post. If so and using the machine, you may be interested in this. I had progressive dies made for my machine. We never used them because I never bought a punch press, and we sold the business 5 years ago. They cost 26,000.00 to have made in three profiles. Asking 15,000 OBO. Would look at interesting trades. 306-331-5700


Cuthbert,

Too bad you don't have the dies for the OMNI Gutter/Fascia System Machine.

I would be very interested in that machine.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Cuthbert,
> 
> Too bad you don't have the dies for the OMNI Gutter/Fascia System Machine.
> 
> I would be very interested in that machine.


A few guys in Chicagoland still make them.http://www.snsarchitectural.com/omni-facade-system/


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

WBailey1041 said:


> A few guys in Chicagoland still make them.http://www.snsarchitectural.com/omni-facade-system/


Do you know those guys?

The last time that I bought a run-off of Omni Gutters was from Spectra Metals in Addison Illinois.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Do you know those guys?
> 
> The last time that I bought a run-off of Omni Gutters was from Spectra Metals in Addison Illinois.


‘I don’t know them. One phone call for price and the customer had me install regular fascia and gutters.


----------

